

Congratulations Facebook - corgan1003
http://www.tonyamoyal.com/blog/?p=15

======
omarish
I don't think anybody types "porn" when looking for porn.. I could probably
join on three more terms and exceed facebook: <http://tr.im/dvoc>.

Just a thought -- you get what you measure.

~~~
neilc
I don't understand why someone would google for "facebook" in the first place
(or at least, more than once). I wonder how accurately the web search traffic
for facebook correlates with its actual usage/popularity.

~~~
staunch
A surprisingly large number of people always use their favorite search engine
to get to other sites. They Google for "facebook" or "www.facebook.com". This
goes for all web sites.

~~~
old-gregg
I do it all the time. With all these web 2.0 domain names I can never be sure
was it wufoo or woofu or woofoo dot com. But google _is_ sure.

------
kwamenum86
I read somewhere that many people use Facebook for some of the same reasons
they use porn websites...not even joking.

